# Zenith cal. 106-50-6, year 1947



## probep (Jan 7, 2017)

I have a Zenith wristwatch, calibre 106-50-6, that was initially sold in Tehran in July 29 1947 (Wow, exactly 70 years ago  ). With the original box and warranty card.





































I don't understand two things:

1) Zenith declared:



> We guarantee the superior quality, the exact timing and absence of all defects in the manufacture of this watch.
> 
> To maintain it in perfect condition, it must be cleaned and oiled every year if it is lady's watch or every two to three years, if it is a gent's watch.


 Why must a lady's watch be cleaned and oiled every year, but a gent's watch - only one time in 2-3 years?

2) Zenith did not sell watches to the USSR/Russia and did not have ODs or service centers there during the Cold War, but there is some text in Russian in the warranty card. Why?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I cannot answer your questions, but I can say that watch is very beautiful and it is amazing to have the box and paperwork. Also the caliber is very highy quality and very collectable. Well done!!

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------

